# What a Still Life Tells Us



## cgw (May 8, 2022)

The NYT's "Close Read" articles are always fun but this one led me to think: how would a still life photo full of your "stuff" be decoded centuries after you tripped the shutter? Could it reveal as much about us in 2022 as the article does about the 17thC Dutch Republic from still life paintings?









						A Messy Table, a Map of the World
					

Dutch still life paintings like this one do more than depict luxurious objects. They narrate history on a global scale.



					www.nytimes.com


----------

